# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Ouvrir un formulaire InfoPath dans Internet Explorer

## sicilianadev

Bonjour  tous, 

Alors voil, nous avons cr un formulaire infopath.Certain de ses champs se remplissent grce  un webservices UserProfileService.Le formulaire a t publi sur sharepoint et lorsque l'on ouvre le formulaire dans infopath tout marche bien alors que lorsque nous l'ouvrons avec Internet exploreur cette fentre apparait

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Dsol je ne connais pas bien form service mais es-ce que quand tu design ton formulaire dans le volets (taskpane) vrification de mise en page es-ce que tu as des chose qui ne sont pas support?

Es-ce que lors de la cration du formulaire tu as coch  "activ les fonctions compatible avec le navigateur uniquement"?

++

Thierry

----------


## sicilianadev

bonjour virgul,

oui jai coche cette case et non pas de message d'erreur voil pourquoi on ne comprend pas :s

----------


## virgul

Et au niveau de l'erreur du journal de windows y a marqu quoi?

Pour aller voir ouvre appuye sur Win+R (ou dmarrer->excuter) et tape :

eventvwr

++

Thierry

----------


## sicilianadev

The following query failed: GetUserProfileByName ..., Exception Message: The remote server returned an error: (401) Unauthorized. The remote server returned an error: (401) Unauthorized.)

Voil ce qui est marqu dans windows  ::):

----------


## virgul

Ben faut chercher pour il ne t'autorise pas a utiliser le webservice userprofile depuis le serveur et ton problme sera rsolu.

Regarde l'adresse que tu as donn dnas Infopath et essaye de l'ouvrir dans un navigateur internet sur le serveur (voir si tu accde)

----------


## sicilianadev

il m'ouvre bien la page  ::):

----------

